# JD 826 Differential No Grease Fitting- Need Help Identifying 'Oil Hole'



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello, all. This is my first season operating an 826. In an effort to hit all the lubrication joints, I am currently stumped trying to lubricate the differential. From what I have gathered, some of these Deere blowers from this era included a grease fitting on the diff casting and some did not. My diff does not include it. Per the technical manual, for later models, the instructions state to lube the 'oil hole' with SAE 30 engine oil. Based on the image, the oil hole appears to be in the same location as what I thought was a sheer pin. Can anyone answer- is this pin the actual oil hole? Am I to tip the blower up onto it's front end, remove the pin, and drop some 30 oil into this? I am concerned the oil would just drain out through the opposite side.. (p.s. is SAE 5w30 ok to use?) Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

MenoldJD826 said:


> Can anyone answer- is this pin the actual oil hole? Am I to tip the blower up onto it's front end, remove the pin, and drop some 30 oil into this?


No, that is a shear pin and its not the point referred to in the image. The differential has no lube provisions, if you want to lube it you'll need to either disassemble it or add a zerk to the case.
On a related point however, the shear pinned concentric shafts can rust together and make axle disassembly impossible. It would be worth your time to remove the pin, and add oil into the hole while rotating the shafts (just to make sure they will seperate when needed).


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Correct ... those differentials do not come with a Zerk fitting ... I have added one to mine when I did my restore of my JD 826.

You will find that is extremely dry in there and may even be seized up. If I were you, I would dis-assemble and lube it, and drill and tap for a zerk as I have done.

jmho


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

This series gets you inside and explains the common issues found.





.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

So my last question is (considering the sheer bolt is not the 'oil hole' referenced in the TM for later model machines which include only the single zerk on the traction drive shaft)- where is this mysterious oil hole for the SAE 30 Engine Oil?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Documentation you provided says that later models had one grease fitting and one oil hole.
Since your machine doesn't have a grease fitting it probably also doesn't have the oil hole.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

MenoldJD826 said:


> where is this mysterious oil hole for the SAE 30 Engine Oil?


You see where the manual illustration shows a grease gun arrow and a oil can arrow pointing to the same location? Have a good look there.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

MenoldJD826 said:


> View attachment 185872
> 
> Hello, all. This is my first season operating an 826. In an effort to hit all the lubrication joints, I am currently stumped trying to lubricate the differential. From what I have gathered, some of these Deere blowers from this era included a grease fitting on the diff casting and some did not. My diff does not include it. Per the technical manual, for later models, the instructions state to lube the 'oil hole' with SAE 30 engine oil. Based on the image, the oil hole appears to be in the same location as what I thought was a sheer pin. Can anyone answer- is this pin the actual oil hole? Am I to tip the blower up onto it's front end, remove the pin, and drop some 30 oil into this? I am concerned the oil would just drain out through the opposite side.. (p.s. is SAE 5w30 ok to use?) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

I took apart, cleaned and repacked my differential as you will see in the pic's below. My inner driveline shaft which exits the undercarriage to the left wheel (standing behind blower) is still rust locked together so it is full time two wheel drive. The outer axle on mine did not have a midship grease fitting which caused it to rust lock.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You should really free up those axles ..... that slip clutch differential setup is a great feature.

I think I have photos in a thread posted.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> You should really free up those axles ..... that slip clutch differential setup is a great feature.
> 
> I think I have photos in a thread posted.


I have been trying.....but I let my son use it and he's ok with having to manhandle it. Has anyone tried putting shafts like this in either a large ultrasonic machine? Next summer I plan on removing it and soaking the axle in a tub of Evapo-Rust.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would think that would work ..... Maybe find a place that dips car frames, etc ..... 

I can't recall a problem with the one I restored ....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Moved into the JD section... and welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

GEES.........DO THOSE PICTURE BRING BACK MEMORIES and NOT pleasant memories. My old Bolens 32 used that differential which could have been great if a bean counter (maybe) lthe design engineers to do their job correctly.

The differentials should have had shaft seals to prevent crap from getting into the spider gears WHICH WILL LOCK UP with the crap. Another shortcoming is some design jerk decided there was a case for the locked wheels feature. What happened to me was the pinned shaft that allowed the wheels to be locked BROKE at the pin! What a [bear] of a job that was to half a$$ repair. I had to machine a SS shaft on my lathe to replace the broken one.

The only thing I regret about owning my Bolen is that i DID NOT JUNK IT EARLIER!

GOOD LUCK--- and I do suggest as others have, the assembly needs zerk fittings; I installed 2 of them on mine.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

How do I calibrate the tension needed for the drive chain that powers the differential housing sprocket? I'm wondering if there is too much play in mine..I looked through the Drivetrain portion of the Technical Manual and I saw no pointers for this during driveline disassembly and repair.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont recall any adjustment for that drive chain on mine ....

I imagine some chain wear on a machine of that age is somewhat normal, and also if the axle bushings are worn that will reflect some chain looseness.

Sure does need a good cleaning in there ... all that grime acts like sandpaper in the sprocket and chain. I use a light chain lube on mine.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> I dont recall any adjustment for that drive chain on mine ....
> 
> I imagine some chain wear on a machine of that age is somewhat normal, and also if the axle bushings are worn that will reflect some chain looseness.
> 
> Sure does need a good cleaning in there ... all that grime acts like sandpaper in the sprocket and chain. I use a light chain lube on mine.


Ok, Thank you. I have not experienced an issue with performance as a result of the chain being loose. I'm including another pic to show it better, including the teeth on the sprocket.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I really don't think you have a need for finding oiling spots or grease. There is plenty for two machines in there already😅
Either that or someone has coated everything with fluid film and you'll never get the dirt off without a pressure washer.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Have a look at the bushing supporting the smaller sprocket of that chain run. Wear in that bushing will also add slack to the chain.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> Have a look at the bushing supporting the smaller sprocket of that chain run. Wear in that bushing will also add slack to the chain.


Is this the bushing you are referencing?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes that's the one. Nice illustration.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> Yes that's the one. Nice illustration.


Ok. Regarding that bushing, when I looked up the Drive Shaft in the Parts Manual online, there is both a bushing and a bearing shown- is it common to consider the bushing and bearing as like a bushing assembly? Just wondering why the technical manual does not reference the bearing like in the Parts Manual..


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Amazing I had one I could find.
It's a bushing pressed into sleeve. Bushing is 11/16" OD, 1/2" ID, 1.0" L


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

cpchriste said:


> Amazing I had one I could find.
> It's a bushing pressed into sleeve. Bushing is 11/16" OD, 1/2" ID, 1.0" L
> View attachment 185947


Ok that looks like it exactly matches the image for Item 11 in the Parts Catalog. My remaining question- is the bushing pressed inside the sleeve the Item 10 from the Catalog?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

yes, the bushing is item 10


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

MenoldJD826 said:


> How do I calibrate the tension needed for the drive chain that powers the differential housing sprocket? I'm wondering if there is too much play in mine..I looked through the Drivetrain portion of the Technical Manual and I saw no pointers for this during driveline disassembly and repair.
> View attachment 185933


Me thinks your "only" way to properly tension that chain is to have fairly tight tolerances in regards to your bushing's that keep the sprockets the proper distance apart......if one or both bushing's are oblong the chain will remain loose.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Oneacer said:


> I would think that would work ..... Maybe find a place that dips car frames, etc .....
> 
> I can't recall a problem with the one I restored ....


I have seen numerous pic's online of TRS27's and half of them had grease fittings mid-shaft and the other half did not. If I free mine up I will drill and install a fitting.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Video of Axle/Chain Play From Worn Out Bushings

So I did take the advice to degrease and washout the inside of the drive box after tipping unit up in service position. Right away I noticed the majority of the play is coming from the worn out axle bushing on the RH Side (opposite the Differential). This matches what a lot of you were hinting at causing the play. Looks like Bushing M45204? Thoughts on repair?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, that bushing is clearly shot. I bet the left one is too. The bushings are easy, they just pop in, but the axles must be out to do that. Axle removal might be easy or tough, depending on corrosion. You might want start another thread to get wider input?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Chains on a lawn tire are going to bounce around and cause premature wear.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ok I just put those chains on actually- used them once, seemed to help with the uphill incline I have. As for the bushings- after looking at the Deere Parts Catalog, there is only a bushing called out for the LH side. Obviously there is a bushing on each side- question is, is it the same part number for each side?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

M45194 bushing x2


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I think you need #5.

M45194


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

Beat me to it


----------

